# Micro/mini pot bellied/pet pigs for sale



## littlepigfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

from £250 each - 3 litters ready this week - All vet checked/inoculated - very friendly absolutely love human contact - can be kept inside as house pets or outside - can be easily litter trained - excellent pets - raised with and used to playing with a dog, cat and chickens. They will grow to 14-18" tall about knee height. You must have a CPH from the rural payment agency and access to outside space Please email or call. Located in cambridgeshire. Welcome to the Little Pig Farm​


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

littlepigfarm said:


> from £250 each - 3 litters ready this week - All vet checked/inoculated - very friendly absolutely love human contact - can be kept inside as house pets or outside - can be easily litter trained - excellent pets - raised with and used to playing with a dog, cat and chickens. They will grow to 14-18" tall about knee height. You must have a CPH from the rural payment agency and access to outside space Please email or call. Located in cambridgeshire. Welcome to the Little Pig Farm​



i didnt realsie you were in cambs!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

they are so cute :flrt:


----------



## redlion (Sep 12, 2009)

are these DWA


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

redlion said:


> are these DWA


i doubt its classed as a dangerous wild animal.. as its about a foot tall..


----------



## Barsh (Sep 12, 2009)

AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!1

they are adorable!!!!! apart from tortoises and beardies, pigs are well up with my other fave animals!!!! 

wish i could get one, can't see my boyfriend agreeing though!!:naughty:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i doubt its classed as a dangerous wild animal.. as its about a foot tall..


 
dontbe foold by the name gina, minis get bigger than a foot tall!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dontbe foold by the name gina, minis get bigger than a foot tall!


i know.. i was just saying  lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i know.. i was just saying  lol


some spiders are on the dwa and theyre a lot smaller than even the smallest pig so size doesnt matter :lol2:


----------



## littlepigfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dontbe foold by the name gina, minis get bigger than a foot tall!


 
Wouldnt you call a 12" pig fully grown MINI then? They are a fraction of the size of a normal pig - thats why they get the name?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

some minis grow big, some stay less than a foot small, as they are not pure breeds there is no gaurentee on size.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> some minis grow big, some stay less than a foot small, as they are not pure breeds there is no gaurentee on size.


I have heard this too. I know of Micro Pigs getting re homed due to getting too big and messing up the house/gardens :gasp:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder how good a indoor pet a pig would make. How would you provide for their needs (eg enrichment) if they were only let out now and again?

Wonder what's next...minicows...minisheep...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

littlepigfarm said:


> Wouldnt you call a 12" pig fully grown MINI then? They are a fraction of the size of a normal pig - thats why they get the name?


ok, perhaps i should have said CAN get bigger than a foot......


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

isnt a dexter a midget cow?

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> isnt a dexter a midget cow?
> 
> :lol2:


 
It is :whistling2: I love Dexters:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

It isn't a mini cow as such, just a smaller built breed. lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> It isn't a mini cow as such, just a smaller built breed. lol


 

They are only half the size of normal cattle though so to me that is a Mini Moo:whistling2:
Dexter cattle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

But you'd not litter train one and keep in in your living room, eh? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> But you'd not litter train one and keep in in your living room, eh? :whistling2:


 

Erm nope dont fancy standing in warm cow pats in my bare feet:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they have stumpy legs and look weird !

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

